# There has to be an easier way...



## Wazrob (29/11/16)

So i started this whole DIY thing about two months ago and i can easily say its the best decision I've made, im actually upset i didn't start it sooner! However i dont think my poor arms can take this shaking/steeping anymore  ive been mixing about a litre at a time in 100ml bottle but by the end of it my arms are on fire Ive bought myself one of those coffee frothers but it struggles to spin at the bottom of the bottle.

How do you guys go about it?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/11/16)

Wazrob said:


> So i started this whole DIY thing about two months ago and i can easily say its the best decision I've made, im actually upset i didn't start it sooner! However i dont think my poor arms can take this shaking/steeping anymore  ive been mixing about a litre at a time in 100ml bottle but by the end of it my arms are on fire Ive bought myself one of those coffee frothers but it struggles to spin at the bottom of the bottle.
> 
> How do you guys go about it?



Take the frother off the motor and stick it in a hand drilling machine.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh (29/11/16)

Wazrob said:


> So i started this whole DIY thing about two months ago and i can easily say its the best decision I've made, im actually upset i didn't start it sooner! However i dont think my poor arms can take this shaking/steeping anymore  ive been mixing about a litre at a time in 100ml bottle but by the end of it my arms are on fire Ive bought myself one of those coffee frothers but it struggles to spin at the bottom of the bottle.
> 
> How do you guys go about it?



Get a meat carver: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/shake-it-up.t20575/#post-339039

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

I know some people use a jig saw or electric drill and make weird and wonderful attachments to shake juice more efficiently. I've made 200ml at a time and the frother works for that amount but starts to struggle at 400ml. Perhaps an electric whisk?


----------



## kevkev (29/11/16)

Tape it to your bike/car wheel and go for a slow drive around the block. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (29/11/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (29/11/16)

Flick-a-da-flick-a-da-wrist. You have to suffer for art, boet. 

Seriously, I only mix up maybe 2x 30ml mixes every few days. Shaking each one for a couple of minutes isn't a strain. You must be vaping serious amounts of juice, or mixing for the whole neighbourhood, to mix up 1l at a time. A liter of juice would last me nearly six months!


----------



## Wazrob (30/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Take the frother off the motor and stick it in a hand drilling machine.



Good idea! That will probably work.. Thanks man


----------



## Wazrob (30/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Flick-a-da-flick-a-da-wrist. You have to suffer for art, boet.
> 
> Seriously, I only mix up maybe 2x 30ml mixes every few days. Shaking each one for a couple of minutes isn't a strain. You must be vaping serious amounts of juice, or mixing for the whole neighbourhood, to mix up 1l at a time. A liter of juice would last me nearly six months!



Yeah man thats the reason i had to get into DIY coz im going through like 15-20 ml's a day


----------



## Shooterbuddy (30/11/16)

Lol I dont bother. I mix give it a ten second shake and throw it in the cuppboard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

